# Epson Stylus 9600 Dye Sub Conversion



## ArthurNava (Dec 30, 2013)

Trying to get into Dye Sub and I have an Epson 9600, I have seen that some have converted it to bulk ink system and Dye Sub. Does anyone have any info on pricing for that and where to get the kit? Also I know sawgrass makes ink, are there any others, and which do you consider the best? Any info would be much appreciated. It would be great to be able to start playing with Dye Sub.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

ArthurNava said:


> Trying to get into Dye Sub and I have an Epson 9600, I have seen that some have converted it to bulk ink system and Dye Sub. Does anyone have any info on pricing for that and where to get the kit? Also I know sawgrass makes ink, are there any others, and which do you consider the best? Any info would be much appreciated. It would be great to be able to start playing with Dye Sub.


The 9600 is an older printer. Can it be done? Sure. But start by making sure that it's making great prints before flushing it and replacing the ink. 

Is this printer still printing every day or has it been sitting for years?

The next question is, are you ready to go with a DIY printer? The advantage to using a machine you bought ready to print sublimation ink is that you get someone to call when it breaks. It will break. That's what printers do.


----------



## ArthurNava (Dec 30, 2013)

The way I'm looking at this is if i can be up and running sublimating things for under or about $1k, I can experiment, test products to market, gain some customers, and once I know that I have a market I can fully invest into a new Epson designed specifically for dye sub. Which is what I want to do eventually. I currently have a Brother GT381 for DTG, I offer embroidery, and Silkscreen as well. I just want to see where I can go with dye sub. I like to think the potential gain outweighs the risk in this instance.


----------



## JantexInks (Nov 11, 2009)

I will send you some info over a PM, but yes it can be done fairly easy but as headfirst mentioned, make sure that your 9600 is in good running condition before you begin.

Other things to consider; Do you want a RIP? Do you have a heat press that can get to 400°F

The last thing would be getting a good profile for a 9600. That printer is so old that it may be tough to acquire a "canned" profile. This could make color control more difficult.


----------



## TEAMGRAPHIX (Jan 15, 2009)

Check with Dave at Conde. Converting is relatively simple he will walk you through ut.


----------



## ArthurNava (Dec 30, 2013)

I have two insta 158p Heat presses, I don't know if they reach 400 degrees as I've never had the need to take them that high up in temperature. They do 375 though, I've tried that. I'll contact a few more people tomorrow. I've gotten the ICC speech a couple of times today, here's to hoping it won't be a problem. I'll be printing some posters on the machine tomorrow and it'll give me a baseline of how it is printing. If everything is fine then I should have no trouble switching to dye sub. Thanks for the responses, I'll keep this thread updated in case someone stumbles on it in the future with the same questions as I didn't find much information on this, and I see a few people selling these with the dye sub bulk ink system on Craigslist here in SoCal. I'll post pictures of prints with the ultra chrome inks tomorrow or day after.


----------



## ArthurNava (Dec 30, 2013)

Didn't have time to contact anyone today, but I did get the printer going. It prints flawlessly, no banding, and really bright colors and deep blacks. I bought it off of someone that used it very little, and I'm glad I picked it up. Decided to make some office decorations while I was at it. These are 25x35.75 inches each.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The challenge is profiles. I don't have one for a modern ink like SubliM. So if you wanted to do it: buy a set of liters of ink, refill carts and paper. You can run it through the driver but you need to create a profile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArthurNava (Dec 30, 2013)

Would any refill cartridges work, or do they have to be special for the sublimation ink? Also about the profiles, how could I create a profile, or are there any services available to create one?

Thanks for the reply David.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

You need refills that are for the 9600. You just need to google it. I would recommend color munki.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

